# Please look at this and give your opinion



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I would really like to know what you think about this setup. I have asked similar questions but I didn't give any specifics on the speakers, so I hope no one gets mad that I asked again. I know alot of people don't like inwall speakers but my wife would really like a nice clean look. This is my family room as well, I couldn't do a dedicated HT room. All the speakers are boston acoustics and were $3600 six months ago but I can get them on a close out for $1200. I have some BA's that I bought years ago and I have always liked the sound. I really need opinions and I know that speakers are relative in that eveyone likes different things but I would really like to know what eveyone thinks before I make the final plunge. From what I have read on here I know that in walls won't sound as good as floor standing which is what I have now but to the average person, like myself, would I be able to notice a big difference. Unfortunately I don't have a BA retailer near me for me to be able to listen to them to compare but any BA I have ever heard sounded really good to me. I have already wired everything for inwalls but can change. Oh, the room is 25x35 with air ducts(finished) running down the length of the room about 9 ft from the wall, my screen and front speakers are in that 9 ft area. Hope this makes sense?

L/R Main DSI480
center DSI 453
Rear Surround DSI465T2
2 inwall subs VRIsub 82
AMP Onkyo 807
Screen 100" screen innovations lunar gray
projector Epson 8500UB

Surrounds will be about a foot behind the seating, about 14 ft from screen. I know I can't move them once they are installed but do you think they would sound preey good once installed. To me as long as it sounds like I am at the movies with a nice crisp clear picture I am happy

Thanks, any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given you like Boston Acoustics and got the Speakers for an excellent deal, I really think you will be happy with the system you have put together.

In Wall's are the fastest growing segment in Speakers. With the competition comes better design and sound.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In walls are always a compromise but can work if done properly, some preparation needs to be done in that just cutting a hole in the drywall and placing the speakers in the hole is not good enough. Make sure that you read the speaker manufacturers installation instructions as they should state how large a cavity should be used. 
A piece of wood should be placed in the wall between the main studs above and below the speaker to create a smaller sealed cavity as you dont want the entire length of the wall cavity to become part of the speaker "box".


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. I contacted boston and they said they are designed to use the entire wall cavity and I don't need to box them. Does that sound correct? Will the rear surrounds above my head sound funny?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kpl said:


> Will the rear surrounds above my head sound funny?


If BA says you dont then I would say your Ok. The rear surrounds should be over your head, but given that they will be in the wall I would not mount them more than about 5' off the floor. Can the tweeters be aimed at the listening position (on the better in wall speakers the tweeters can be moved)?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

kpl said:


> Will the rear surrounds above my head sound funny?


You keep mentioning rear surrounds, but it seems to me that you have a 5.1 system. There are no rear surrounds in a 5.1 system, only in a 7.1 system.

If you are in fact using 5.1, the surrounds should go to the sides of the listening area and facing each other (or slightly behind and angled in).










I wasn't sure from your post if you meant 1' behind the seating area on the side wall or 1' behind on a rear wall. If they are on a side wall, then 1' behind should be OK, but angle toward the seating area if you can. And surround speakers are supposed to be about 2' above "ear height", so anywhere in the 5' - 6' range would be fine. Don't angle them down unless they're higher than that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In a 5.1 speaker setup the 4th and 5th speakers can be placed on the rear wall behind the listening position as well. This affects the surround sound very little and is a viable option.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, I mean surrounds and not rear surrounds. Yes its a 5.1 system although I have wired for additional speakers. The surrounds are ceiling speakers(the rest are in wall) because the room is 25 ft wide and I didn't have a place for wall speakers. I wish I could show you a diagram of the room so you could look at it. I am told that you don't really get enough out of adding 2 more speakers to justify the cost because movies are not formatted for 7.1. Is that not the case? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your room is quite large and 7.1 would be beneficial. Even though only about 15% of movies have true 7.1 audio all recent receivers can matrix the 6th and 7th channels giving you the full effect. If you have more than one row of seating this becomes even more advantages.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I couldn't really close it off and still have any usable room for the family. We have a sectional down there for lounging and watching movies with an air hockey/ping pong table behind the couch. Maybe I will add two more speakers in the rear. Thanks for your help.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

You can't split a 25X35 room into 2 useable rooms?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> In a 5.1 speaker setup the 4th and 5th speakers can be placed on the rear wall behind the listening position as well. This affects the surround sound very little and is a viable option.


Sure, you can do it, but it's not recommended. I have my surrounds in the rear in my living room because that was the only option. It's not near as nice sounding as it was in my previous house when they were to the sides.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I really couldn't split the room very well because of ductwork and support beam and poles. My wife and kids also wanted a big area to use as well. Compromised. I didn't really want two small rooms, I just hope this isn't too big.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, I went ahead and bought all the speakers. I will let you know when I have it all setup. Maybe a couple months or so before I have everything setup and running. I hope everything sounds really good, if not I guess I will wait and slowly buy different speakers.


----------

